
Vapor.js - A new JavaScript framework from the author of script.aculo.us - jedschmidt
http://github.com/madrobby/vapor.js
======
jpcx01
It's a well done parody. But there's a message here that I'd like to refute. I
would guess the gist of this project is: built in browser dom api is fine, we
don't need any abstractions.

So... what changed in the last 6 years? I would say: nothing. The dom is still
a clusterfuck of an api. Poorly documented, and with core things still not
cross browser compatibile (like setting attributes).

Luckily jQuery has taken over. Not that it's perfect or anything (I have major
issues with lots of it), but it provides a base level of functionality that
any sane web developer needs.

Hell, at this point, browsers should just bundle it (only loaded locally if
the specific version is requested, falling back to http).

~~~
madrobby
No, no, and no.

There's a lot of problems with jQuery, the least of which is developer
ignorance to the actual language.

~~~
MJR
So what are the other problems - the worst ones?

------
achew22
Really not that funny and worse it gratifies no intellectual curiosity. (Not
to mention that it is a repost from an earlier link to their homepage)

------
shib71
Infinite flexibility, and none of the power of JS is sacrificed. This
framework is awesome.

------
foobarbazetc
This is the lamest thing I've seen in a while. Har-de-har-har, good sir!

------
MJR
Vapor as in Vaporware? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaporware>

Why do this? Is it an inside joke?

~~~
madrobby
No, it's a completely serious 0-byte framework.

------
clyfe
I use this library in my latest project, it's at least twice as fast compared
to jquery and it will soon have ponies support by default!

------
js4all
Guys, you should follow #jsconf on twitter to get some background on this
awesome lib. :-)

